# Breakdown Insurance and pets



## Kev1 (Apr 4, 2011)

We are taking our motorhome to France skiing in March.
We are also taking our two labradors with us. 
(They have just mastered snowplough  )
I digress.!!!
We are just looking for Vehicle breakdown cover.
read lots of reports on this site and others.

I have a question to ask:
In a bad scenari, say some noggin drove into our vehicle and the vehicle had to be recovered to the uk and we were covered to take flights home what would happen to our dogs?

Has anyone had experience of this
Or even know the correct place to look in the small print of policies 
or can suggest an insurer that covers this eventuality

Thanks
Kev & Sue
Ohhhh and Rio and William the labs say thanks as well


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Good question.
I think, if it were France, I would hire a car and take them home with me. Further afield - I don't know..........

We have been recovered in the uk with our dogs and they just stayed in the camper.


----------



## Kev1 (Apr 4, 2011)

Hi pat
in the uk its relatively straightforward.
Hiring a car sounds great except when you ge to the ferry
do you leave the hire car in France?
Then as foot passengers you can't take dogs onboard.
Really looking for people who have been in the situation abroad and 
how it was resolved.

thanks for taking the time an interest to reply

Kev


----------



## rugbyken (Jan 16, 2006)

when we were recovered from france we drove a car up to calais swapped to an english reg car at thier depot then came over on the chunnel and handed the hire car back at the local center ,
would assume the same with dog's??


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

>This thread< asked the same question. Its the main reason I use Red Pennant, repatriation of dogs are covered. Your also have to think you may have to go into a hotel while a vehicle is being repaired so it is not all about returning to the UK.

peedee


----------



## Kev1 (Apr 4, 2011)

Thanks Ken that's helpful
Who were your insurers or breakdown company?

Kev


----------



## OwnedbyCollies (Dec 7, 2009)

ADAC will repatriate pets. That was a big consideration for us when choosing cover. Taken from their membership benefits brochure:-

"Pets in your party have to be brought home. We also return pets (dogs or cats) you took along on your journey to your place of residence or take them to an animal shelter"


----------



## Kev1 (Apr 4, 2011)

Thanks pee dee
good link


----------

